# slosh 30 mag kit



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

Does anybody know where I can buy a mag kit for a slosh 30?


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Try Hatterass jacks,he magged my Newwell 229


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I've installed a Got Distance kit on several customer reels. I've been very happy with the fit and performance of the kits.

Check out GotDistanceReels.com

Evan


----------



## blakdog_tackle (Jan 31, 2010)

The only downside with them is that if you fit them the standard way you lose the click ratchet, which not everybody is prepared to do ... most of the ones I fit I end up having to customise so the ratchet is retained. 

The other thing to watch is the aluminium disc (if you are fitting it - if you have an aluminium spool you don't need it) ... a few customers have rushed into fitting it and ended up with the disc not sitting on quite right. It can be tricky to remove once the glue is set so take your time and offer it up without adhesive to make sure it all sits right before going mad with the glue.

Some photos at the link if your interested ... 

http://www.blakdogtackle.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_56&products_id=488


----------



## blacksand (Oct 4, 2002)

HEY RUSS!!

HOPE ALL IS WELL. JUST WANTED TO THANK YOU FOR THE CONVERSION KIT FOR THE TRINIDAD TN-14. THE INSTRUCTIONS WERE SIMPLE, AND INSTALLATION WAS VER EASY TO DO. THE REEL THROWS A A VERY LONG WAY. ONCE I BALANCED THE SPOOL, AND SPOOLED UP WITH ULTIMA DISTANCE, AND FIRED IT UP IN THE AIR, ALL I KEPT SAYING WAS," DAAAAAAM." BY THE WAY WOULD THE KIT WORK FOR A TH-12?

THANKS FOR A GREAT PRODUCT, BRIAN:fishing:


----------



## blacksand (Oct 4, 2002)

HEY RUSS!!

HOPE ALL IS WELL. JUST WANTED TO THANK YOU FOR THE CONVERSION KIT FOR THE TRINIDAD TN-14. THE INSTRUCTIONS WERE SIMPLE, AND INSTALLATION WAS VERY EASY TO DO. THE REEL THROWS A VERY LONG WAY. ONCE I BALANCED THE SPOOL, AND SPOOLED UP WITH ULTIMA DISTANCE, AND FIRED IT UP IN THE AIR, ALL I KEPT SAYING WAS," DAAAAAAM." BY THE WAY WOULD THE KIT WORK FOR A TN-12?

THANKS FOR A GREAT PRODUCT, BRIAN:fishing:


----------



## fish33 (Jul 2, 2009)

I have been using a Slosh 20 with one of Blackdogs mag kits for over a year. I will admit i was a bit worried about the what the spool balance would be like after glueing on the alloy disc, but no problem, great balance. The mag has made the reel a pleasure to use and it has performed extremely well.
Gary.
.


----------



## blakdog_tackle (Jan 31, 2010)

blacksand said:


> HEY RUSS!!
> 
> HOPE ALL IS WELL. JUST WANTED TO THANK YOU FOR THE CONVERSION KIT FOR THE TRINIDAD TN-14. THE INSTRUCTIONS WERE SIMPLE, AND INSTALLATION WAS VERY EASY TO DO. THE REEL THROWS A VERY LONG WAY. ONCE I BALANCED THE SPOOL, AND SPOOLED UP WITH ULTIMA DISTANCE, AND FIRED IT UP IN THE AIR, ALL I KEPT SAYING WAS," DAAAAAAM." BY THE WAY WOULD THE KIT WORK FOR A TN-12?
> 
> THANKS FOR A GREAT PRODUCT, BRIAN:fishing:


Hi Brian, good to hear your pleased with it, and Gary too with your SLOSH kit ... the discs do look a little alien but they definately work ... a really neat solution from the manufacturer.

Not sure about the TN-12 Brian, are the side plates that end the same on the 12 and 14? The Torium 12 and 14 plates are identical so I'm just wondering if the same applies, if so then the kit should be fine on the 12 also - definately be interested in your opinion if you have a TN-12 to hand.


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

does blakdog tackle ship to the US?


----------



## Yeah nah (Jun 14, 2007)

Russ ships world wide.
Even down to me in New Zealand.


----------



## blakdog_tackle (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah nah said:


> Russ ships world wide.
> Even down to me in New Zealand.


Certainly do ... shopping cart works it out for you automatically as you shop


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

blakdog_tackle said:


> Certainly do ... shopping cart works it out for you automatically as you shop


Ive ordered from Russ multiple times, nothing but top notch service and very fast shipping also


----------

